
Ask HN: How could search results change so most clicks don't go to spots #1-3? - brosirmandude
Could they be displayed differently to help people find the right information faster?
======
shogun21
How do you define the "right information"? And if the results are sorted
properly, why wouldn't it be in spots #1-3?

~~~
brosirmandude
It could be defined a number of ways. Google, for instance, has said in the
past that they strive to provide accurate information but they are not a
"truth engine". So the "right" results would vary across many different
criteria, which Google already partly does with more personalized results
based on things like location.

I'm really just wondering if there's an objective "good" to having the results
displayed the way they are currently (a list of links with SERP features added
in), as right now the vast majority of clicks go to the top results. (And also
to ads, maps, SERP features, etc.)

